# es wird kommen



## six six six (28. Juni 2008)

Ich schaute grade auf blizzard.com
aber überzeugt euch selbst!
http://eu.blizzard.com/de/splash.htm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnomigus (28. Juni 2008)

wurd auch zeit! =D

wird vermutlich noch n jahr oder so dauern, aber ich freu mich wie n kleines kind zu weihnachten =D


----------



## Haxxler (28. Juni 2008)

Endlich Endlich Endlich!!!!!!!


----------



## Death_Master (28. Juni 2008)

Ich finde es sehr gut, das Diablo III kommt!!


----------



## Geige (28. Juni 2008)

endlich ich bin sehr gespannt auf die story
wies weitergeht 
*will tyrael wiedersehn*


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> endlich ich bin sehr gespannt auf die story
> wies weitergeht
> *will tyrael wiedersehn*


nicht nur tyr will ich wiedertreffen hehe


----------

